
Nigerian professor solves 156-year-old Riemann problem - smaili
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3321924/It-pays-good-maths-Nigerian-professor-solves-156-year-old-Riemann-problem-scoop-1million-prize.html
======
cjbprime
Looks fake/misreported: [https://www.quora.com/Has-the-Riemann-Hypothesis-
been-solved...](https://www.quora.com/Has-the-Riemann-Hypothesis-been-solved-
by-a-Nigerian-professor?redirected_qid=5880926)

